# Fps drops HD 7750



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've recently bought HD 7750 1gb ddr5.
I'm suffering fps drops every now and then in every game please I need help..
I've played Crysis 2, Fifa 12 and Sandreas uptill now and I am getting fps drops every 5 secs..
On my 9400gt I've never felt this..


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2012)

What's your version of the AMD catalyst driver?


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 23, 2012)

are you using any fps measuring software like fraps??
post full system config including PSU.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 23, 2012)

12.10

but it was dropping on 12.4 also I just updated to 12.10 but it didn't fixed.



avinandan012 said:


> are you using any fps measuring software like fraps??
> post full system config including PSU.



Nope I'm I am not using any software.


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2012)

Which SMPS are you using? And rest of the system config?


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2012)

Try 12.11 beta. It claims


> *Highlights of AMD Catalyst 12.11 Beta on all AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series Cards:*
> 
> 10%-15% more performance in Battlefield 3 in most cases
> More than 20% in certain missions and sequences (Comrades)
> ...


​
Just give it a try and see.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Where to download can you give me a link?
Cause I cant see it in Catalyst



Skud said:


> Which SMPS are you using?



Stock given by HCL...


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2012)

Help yourself 

AMD Catalyst


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Gearbox.
I think my the reason behind this fps drops is my PSU.
But lets see if this update fix anything if it doesn't I have to change my PSU.
Can you guys suggest me a cheapest possible PSU which can handle HD 7750 good.


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2012)

Corsair VS450 or CX430 V2.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 23, 2012)

get the CX430*V*2 priced around Rs.2200


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the same card, i don't have any FPS drop only in witcher 2 i face it, but it has gone with latest drivers


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 24, 2012)

@OP: Why dont you supply your rig config? makes the helping task easier, plus its in the forum guide. 

incorporate it into your signature for easy access by members.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2012)

Most probably it is your psu.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 24, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> get the CX430*V*2 priced around Rs.2200



It's priced 2700 in flipkart and other sites where did you check it its 2200?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

FPS drop can occue due to cpu overheating as well . so make sure cpu is not overheting.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 25, 2012)

50 degree ideal
75 degree while gaming.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

Have asked you earlier also, post your full system config. How are we going to know which CPU is that?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 25, 2012)

Intel Pentium E2140 @ 1.60GHz	50 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology

Motherboard
	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 945GCM-S2L (Socket 775)


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2012)

you are using a 1.6Ghz proc with a 800mhz 128bit gfx card? with ddr2 667mhz ram? thats bottlenecked IMO.

you should change your psu, mobo and proc immediately. or stop using the hd7750.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

though the cpu speed is less the PSU and the cpu should cope up with the gfx card .. come-on GTA SA shan't lag .. my educated guess is cpu overheating ( idle cpu temp of 50c is too much and the load temp should be below 68c ) ) is what causing this issue .. so op better remount the cpu heatsink using some good TiM or better buy a new cpu cooler.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

My 9400gt used to play GTA SAN andreas pretty good.
And I have also played GTA 4 with 9400gt at 17fps..


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 26, 2012)

did you use any fps measuring tool?

and 17 fps is WAY too laggy. personally, i try to reach 30fps in games which are too heavy for my rig. reason? the same reason why movies have ~24fps. i'll leave it for you to figure it out.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

17fps is quite good for 9400gt tbh(Medium settings with 720p resolution).
Your rig is better than mine apart from your graphics card.Especially your processor is 10x better than mine,


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 26, 2012)

which is why i sacrifice on resolution. i still have my CRT monitor and play on 1024x768 res.  reduces the load on my gfx card by a helluva lot. 

Batman AC gave ~24 fps on medium setting and no physx. couldnt play it due to lag.


----------

